# The Husband Store



## hemi (Jan 18, 2006)

*THE HUSBAND STORE


A store that sells husbands has just opened in New York City, where a woman
may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a
description of how the store operates...

      You may visit the store ONLY ONCE!  There are six floors and the
      attributes of the men increase as the shopper ascends the flights.
      There is, however, a catch . . . you may choose any man from a
      particular floor, or you may choose to go up a floor, but you cannot
      go back down except to exit the building!

So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband . . .

On the first floor the sign on the door reads: Floor 1 - These men have
jobs.

The second floor sign reads: Floor 2 - These men have jobs and love kids.

The third floor sign reads: Floor 3 - These men have jobs, love kids, and
are extremely good looking.

"Wow," she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.

She goes to the fourth floor and sign reads: Floor 4 - These men have jobs,
love kids, are drop-dead good looking and help with the housework.

"Oh, mercy me!" she exclaims, "I can hardly stand it!" Still, she goes to
the fifth floor and sign reads:

Floor 5 - These men have jobs, love kids, are drop-dead gorgeous, help with
the housework, and have a strong romantic streak.

She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor and the sign
reads:

Floor 6 - You are visitor 3,456,012 to this floor.  There are no men on
this floor.  This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to
please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store. Watch your step as you
exit the building, and have a nice day!
*


----------



## Kreth (Jan 18, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## ppko (Jan 18, 2006)

loved it


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2006)

Now that is funny!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2006)

:cheers: I'll drink to that.
Terry


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome. 
@ 2004Hemi, I was just in Forney tx last weekend. you guys have a killer paintball arena


----------



## hemi (Jan 20, 2006)

The MMA kid, Is that place right off of FM 1641, if so it&#8217;s only about a mile from my house. I need to go check that place out just haven&#8217;t had much time lately to do anything


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 20, 2006)

yea, it is. its a great place! it was my first paintball experience and i had a blast. they have "shot down" airplanes and the whole nine. you should check it out! 

www.officialpaintball.com


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2006)

Man.



Unlike the women in the Joke,i'm a guy and  i want a Wife!!! Not a protistute, not someone who gives away their bodies freely and sinfully but a Wife!!!


Good Stuff.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 21, 2006)

I like it.


----------

